# Will there be a GTO in 06?



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

It's less than three months before the 2006 GTO will start production. I can't find any information on the new GTO. The 12,000 unit 2005 GTO production is scheduled to end sometime in late May. The only information or RUMORS I can find are not promissing for the future of the GTO. 

"Zeta is in shables" seems to be a quote I am seeing on many forums. The zeta platform was to be featured on the 07 GTO which was to be built in the US. 

Here is a thread from another GM vehicle forum, keep in mind most of the post are based on rumors, however there are some interesting comments.

http://web.camaross.com/forums/showthread.php?t=344860&page=1&pp=15


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

05GTO said:


> It's less than three months before the 2006 GTO will start production. I can't find any information on the new GTO. The 12,000 unit 2005 GTO production is scheduled to end sometime in late May. The only information or RUMORS I can find are not promissing for the future of the GTO.


05GTO,
I have seen similar postings on other sites as well. Some of the other *rumors* have to do with lackluster sales, the non-aggressive stying, poor advertisement, to name just a few. It looks like the future of the GTO may be in jeopardy. It's hard to do, but I guess we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## Troy Roberts (Jul 30, 2004)

I hope that GM has the guts to stick with it until they get it working for them. The GTO is a great car. It also has the potential to be a much bigger seller for the General. They just need to stick to their guns and continue developing it until they have sales they are happy with.


----------



## GTOJ (Jan 29, 2005)

Troy Roberts said:


> I hope that GM has the guts to stick with it until they get it working for them. The GTO is a great car. It also has the potential to be a much bigger seller for the General. They just need to stick to their guns and continue developing it until they have sales they are happy with.


 :agree


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

Troy Roberts said:


> I hope that GM has the guts to stick with it until they get it working for them. The GTO is a great car. It also has the potential to be a much bigger seller for the General. They just need to stick to their guns and continue developing it until they have sales they are happy with.


The thing that concerns me is that GM has spent $0 on marketing the '05. With the way that they are releasing the '05, I bet here will not be a "new" '06. They needed to use a marketing plan in line with the one that Dodge used for the Hemi Magnum.


----------



## muohio (Sep 22, 2004)

TexasRealtor said:


> The thing that concerns me is that GM has spent $0 on marketing the '05. With the way that they are releasing the '05, I bet here will not be a "new" '06. They needed to use a marketing plan in line with the one that Dodge used for the Hemi Magnum.



There has been both TV commercials and print ads for the '05. I would say that GM has spent more on marketing the GTO than a lot of other cars with the same target demand. For example, the 350z and RX8 are not heavily advertised after their first year, and the same will happen with the Mustang.


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

:cheers They better keep making them. It is a great car and we would hope to loose it.


----------



## Freakzilla (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey all. I'm brand new to this forum as of today. I'm in the works on selling my TwinTurbo Stealth to get a new GTO.

Anyway, my dad actually works for GM and they had a big meeting yesterday. The discussion of the GTO came up. The 05 production numbers are expected to hit 18,000 units and not quite sure on the 06 numbers yet. There was talk about the 07 GTO. Seems there has been alot of cry babies over this whole thing and discussion of a 4 door has come up for the 07 model year. Not sure weather they mean all will be 4 doors or it will be an option. I will keep you guys posted on this.

I'm paying off a couple of bills for now and then I'm headed to the dealer for one. I hope to get one ASAP but if not I will have an 06 for sure, YELLOW.


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

Freakzilla said:


> Hey all. I'm brand new to this forum as of today. I'm in the works on selling my TwinTurbo Stealth to get a new GTO.
> 
> Anyway, my dad actually works for GM and they had a big meeting yesterday. The discussion of the GTO came up. The 05 production numbers are expected to hit 18,000 units and not quite sure on the 06 numbers yet. There was talk about the 07 GTO. Seems there has been alot of cry babies over this whole thing and discussion of a 4 door has come up for the 07 model year. Not sure weather they mean all will be 4 doors or it will be an option. I will keep you guys posted on this.
> 
> I'm paying off a couple of bills for now and then I'm headed to the dealer for one. I hope to get one ASAP but if not I will have an 06 for sure, YELLOW.


Welcome to the boards, "Big Poppa Pump".  I like the screen name. :cheers


----------



## LS2Bluegoat (Mar 10, 2005)

05GTO said:


> It's less than three months before the 2006 GTO will start production. I can't find any information on the new GTO. The 12,000 unit 2005 GTO production is scheduled to end sometime in late May. The only information or RUMORS I can find are not promissing for the future of the GTO.
> 
> "Zeta is in shables" seems to be a quote I am seeing on many forums. The zeta platform was to be featured on the 07 GTO which was to be built in the US.
> 
> ...


Hello All!! I am new to the board as of today. Yesterday I traded in the ws6 for an 05 M6 It arrives today.. I can't wait... 

I don't know how accurate the info is but yesterday the GM of the dealership where I bought the car told my wife that He had info on the judge coming out in 06 with the 500hp zo6 engine. He is a vette owner and said he will be getting rid of the vette for the judge!! He estimates price to be at about 42,000.. Now I had not heard any rumors of this before but like I said I am not sure how accurate the info is!!! 

by the way glad to see a board dedicated to this beatiful beast that I am about to be driving... arty:


----------



## TRC GTO (Feb 27, 2005)

IN 04 ON AUTO LINE DET. A SHOW ON SPEED CHAN.
LUTZ WAS QUOTED AS SAYING 3 YEAR RUN FOR GTO 54000 TOTAL

18000 A YEAR 04/05/06
DONT KNOW IF THAT'S CHANGED OR NOT
:cheers


----------



## tponeill (Feb 18, 2005)

On other places on this site I believe 04 production was quoted at mid 15,ooo units. The quote was true at the time, but you know how plans are!


----------



## toolman (Jan 10, 2005)

TexasRealtor said:


> The thing that concerns me is that GM has spent $0 on marketing the '05. With the way that they are releasing the '05, I bet here will not be a "new" '06. They needed to use a marketing plan in line with the one that Dodge used for the Hemi Magnum.



How can you say that? The only commercials for a gto that I have seen where for the 05. But I do agree that more marketing is needed! After all you will catch few fish without good bait.


----------



## vrb747 (Dec 25, 2004)

hmmm i thought it was only 12000 units for 2005, or thats what all the GM dealers on the other GTO forum would have us believe. R u sure about this 18000 figure?


----------



## TRC GTO (Feb 27, 2005)

This Was In The Spring Of 04 I Saw This Show And It Was A Replay From
What Date ??? But I Do Rember 18 And 3year Run. Like I Said This Could Change . If They Only Made. 12 They Only Made 12 back when this aired 
that what he said. :cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

It won't be U.S. built, will it?

I hope not.

Wow...if there is an '06 Holden-built 500hp Judge...I'd be all over that. :cool


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

vrb747 said:


> hmmm i thought it was only 12000 units for 2005, or thats what all the GM dealers on the other GTO forum would have us believe. R u sure about this 18000 figure?


I believe you are correct on the 05 production of 12,000, here is a link to a news story I posted a while back stating a 30% reduction.

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=593

The 18,000 per year figure represents the maximum number of GTO's that could have been imported into the US from Australia. (UAW restictions) GM expected to sell all of the imports and I believe the actual numbers are 15,000+/- for 04 and 12,000 (predicted) for 05. The 05 production was lessened because the production schedule was shortened by 3 months to prohibit fourth quarter deliverly of the 05's.


----------



## BRIAN P. EWING (Aug 7, 2004)

According to High Performance Pontiac magazine the actual production #'s for 04 were 15,728 cars produced total allocation was for 18,000 units per year for 3 years, which has been revised downward due to poor or slow sales. If anybody wants to know the complete breakdown of their 04 GTO check out the article or ask me I got the article.


----------



## warped_youth (Mar 14, 2005)

i just joined here i dont own a gto as i live in australia where the gto is made

now we dont know about the line up for the commodore (monaro(what the australians call the gto ) down here for next year. we should get leaks out of holden on what is going on around november as to what they are doing with the ve commodore which is next years model. and as far as a 500hp gto thier is rumors of a mule vz commodore driving around down here with an 427 under the bonnet so it may just be possible that you will see a nice powerful version of the gto around the end of next year. 

:cheers 

if that makes sense to you im glad to help


----------

